# Attention Rescue Folks & Others wanting to help...



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Great plan! I always look for seniors. My home is open to them. I look for any sighthound or Golden Retriever. I do this every day.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Kerri,

It's a wonderful thing you are doing, but remember, many rescues already know these dogs are in shelters. I know some fall through the cracks and it's for them we do this.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it's a great idea and maybe Joe could make a sticky out of this thread---if you didn't read this thread http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/20139-total-misconception.html

then you should. The misconception that people have regarding Goldens always being safe is obviously being put to rest in Kerri's new thread.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Kerri,
> 
> It's a wonderful thing you are doing, but remember, many rescues already know these dogs are in shelters. I know some fall through the cracks and it's for them we do this.


 
True Kimm, but I want to do any part I can, some could get missed...
Plus maybe someone on here may want to adopt any of them...
I truely pray someone can save them...
All our wishes and prayers...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

sharlin said:


> I think it's a great idea and maybe Joe could make a sticky out of this thread---if you didn't read this thread http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/20139-total-misconception.html
> 
> then you should. The misconception that people have regarding Goldens always being safe is obviously being put to rest in Kerri's new thread.


 
So VERY TRUE! Thank you for referring back to that thread...We NEED to make as many aware of these dogs in shelters...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I can make this thread a sticky if you'd like to put all them in this thread. That way everyone knows right where to look for them.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I can make this thread a sticky if you'd like to put all them in this thread. That way everyone knows right where to look for them.


Thank you for placing them all in 1 spot...I hope everyone will check it daily...


----------

